
Huawei releases a mesh Wi-Fi system it claims has ultrafast connection speeds - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/10/16873272/huawei-mesh-wifi-whole-home-system-ces-2018
======
melq
>Huawei doesn’t just make smartphones and laptops; it’s also getting into mesh
Wi-Fi.

Huawei is a giant in the networking world and has been for a long time.

I used to work in a lab in the networking space, and iirc Huawei products were
blacklisted by the gov't because they were supposedly backdoored by the
Chinese. Perhaps they were, I don't really know, but a couple years later
(post Snowden) it became clear that their real motivation was ensuring people
used networking gear _they_ (the NSA) had compromised.

